# Movies About Mental Illness :)



## kooshi (Jan 10, 2011)

Heres the trailer for the new movie Silver Linings Playbook! It looks like a great movie and I really want to see it :0
Any other movies about mental illness that you've heard about? Post them here!


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

A Beautiful Mind? :b


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Sort of...I think this movie falls into that category

*It's kind of a Funny Story*

(I lov this movie)


----------



## sociallyawkward85 (Aug 7, 2011)

one flew over the cuckoo's nest

girl interrupted 
*
*


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I watched one the other night.

It was called *'King of California'* starring Michael Douglas. It was funny and a bit sad at the same time.


----------



## Parcius (Jun 3, 2012)

The Perks of Being a Wallflower
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1659337/?ref_=sr_1

Prozac Nation
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0236640/?ref_=sr_1

White Oleander
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0283139/?ref_=sr_1

Sylvia
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0325055/

Reign Over Me
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0490204/?ref_=sr_2

American Beauty
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0169547/?ref_=sr_1

Detachment
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1683526/?ref_=sr_1

Revolutionary Road
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0959337/?ref_=sr_1

The Virgin Suicides
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0159097/?ref_=sr_1


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I just saw Silver Linings Playbook, and I thought it was awesome. I could relate on soooooo many levels.

Also, Girl Interrupted is one of the best.

The Perks of Being A Wallflower was good, too. I'd see any of these movies a second time.


----------



## Anti social Diva (Feb 10, 2013)

out of darkness with diana ross


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

There's this French movie called 'Romantics Anonymous' http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1565958/?ref_=sr_2 that I saw one time. The two main characters are extremely nervous people who are afraid of everything.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Mary and Max. Clay animation, one of the main characters has asperger's and an eating addiction. It's pretty good.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Lars and the Real Girl


----------



## won (Nov 8, 2012)

"We need to talk about Kevin"
Haven't watched it yet but it looks great! I'm going to start reading the book as soon as it comes in the mail


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

I loved Perks Of Being A Wallflower.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

ordinary people


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Just had a look at the Silver Linings Playbook trailer.

Well, i just don't see it. Looks mostly like comedy. Do many people with SA (or anything else) do those things?

I could not relate at all :/


----------



## GetOutOfMyHouse (Jan 9, 2012)

*...*


----------



## jeenasmith (Jan 30, 2013)

My favorite movie is based on Dyslexia, in teenagers.
Name is "Tare Zameen Par", it's an Indian movie.

Reference: http://cluas.ie/teenagers/dyslexia/


----------



## jimmythekid (Apr 26, 2010)

Prozac Nation

Pollack

Francis.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

Girl, Interrupted


----------



## Paperwalls (Feb 26, 2013)

won said:


> "We need to talk about Kevin"
> Haven't watched it yet but it looks great! I'm going to start reading the book as soon as it comes in the mail


Both the book and the movie were equally fantastic.

BUT. I don't think the boy (Kevin) was mentally ill. It's narrated by the character's mother and she gives no indication of it whatsoever. I honestly think that he was just an evil kid who didn't care about anything.


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

If anyone happens to like old movies, i would recommend Through a Glass Darkly .


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

A Beautiful Mind.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_films_featuring_mental_disorders


----------



## stookified (Sep 15, 2012)

"No Kidding! Me 2!!" A great documentary directed Joe Panoliano who suffers from clinical depression. It was inspirational and made me cry and laugh at the same time! Plus its reall people who are suffering as well. I liked silver lining def a good one


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I've always wanted to see Silver Linings Playbook because Jennifer Lawrence is just so freakin awesome. She is my girl crush.


----------



## stookified (Sep 15, 2012)

"I've always wanted to see Silver Linings Playbook because Jennifer Lawrence is just so freakin awesome. She is my girl crush."

Ya she was so badass in the movie and it def was a breath of fresh air you should see it!!!!


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

peterparker said:


> I really like _It's Kind of a Funny Story_, both the movie and book are really good.


I really love that book, I've read it so many times, and the author has some other good things he's written.


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

Paperwalls said:


> Both the book and the movie were equally fantastic.
> 
> BUT. I don't think the boy (Kevin) was mentally ill. It's narrated by the character's mother and she gives no indication of it whatsoever. I honestly think that he was just an evil kid who didn't care about anything.


I think it's supposed to be psychopathy.

There's also _Speak_, I haven't seen the movie, but I read the book. At first it seems like it's SAD and depression, but there's actually more to it than that. I also read _The Pact_ by Jodi Picoult, which was made into a movie, a depressed girl dies after making a suicide pact and there is a criminal case surrounding it. _My Sister's Keeper_, same author, has the brother who is revealed to be a pyromaniac.

_Lars And The Real Girl_ is about a lonely guy, who might have SAD, who buys an expensive sex doll and dates her. The whole town asks as though she is real for his sake. This is _not_ played for laughs.


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

Blanche from _A Streetcar Named Desire_.


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

The film adaptation of short story "The Yellow Wallpaper".


----------



## mardymoo (Jan 8, 2013)

Side effect looks a bit eery, about someone who experiences side effects from their meds.


----------



## Aenela (Oct 7, 2009)

The Devil and Daniel Johnston is a good one. Documentary about a musician's struggles with bipolar


----------



## 9mm (Feb 12, 2013)

The Machinist
Fight Club


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

Lost Highway


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

If you like Comedies and want a good laugh there's *"What About Bob?" *starring Bill Murray and Richard Dreyfus. It's from the 1990's, I believe.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

*The Top 10 Movies about Mental Illness *

http://blog.nami.org/2011/06/top-10-movies-about-mental-illness.html


----------



## vienna812 (Feb 28, 2013)

Black Swan - Nina is a terrifying reality check for me. The whole theme of doubling resonates deeply.


----------



## Nesquick (Mar 2, 2013)

Secretary (2002)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0274812/


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

Bug (2006). It's about a waitress who meets and becomes enamored with a (possibly) paranoid schizophrenia drifter, who believes that the government has planted surveillance "bugs" in him.


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

_Mary and Max_. Max is a man who who eventually becomes diagnosed with Aspergers syndrome and becomes pen pals with a girl named Mary (who would seem to have something similar to SA) who doesn't have any other friends and has really low self-esteem and an alcoholic mother. Mary suffers from severe depression when she gets older. There is also a veteran who has agoraphobia. There are some funny parts in the beginning, but it's really one of the most depressing films ever. It's very good, though. It's a claymation film (the trailer was posted in the claymation thread) and Max is voiced by Phillip Seymour Hoffman _(Capote, The Master, LIE, _etc._) The Master _alsocounts, the main character is struggling with alcoholism and "anger issues" among other things, played by Joaquin Phoenix (who also starred in _Walk the Line, _which also had an alcoholic protagonist I think).

_Psycho, _which is also based on a novel. Revealing how it relates would be a massive spoiler.

_Flight_, a recent movie about a man who is trying to beat his alcoholism, or at least stay away from it until his criminal trial is over with. He has a short relationship with an addict (can't remember which drug) who leaves him because she wants to beat her addiction and get her life together and feels like he is going to hold her back.


----------



## Morbid (Nov 14, 2009)

Donnie Darko


----------



## st12 (Mar 9, 2011)

Wow so many great movies mentioned, have to see them some time. Jennifer Lawrence in Silver Linings Playbook is just gorgeous as always! <3

Not a movie, but Big Bang Theory, although it's heavily exaggerated and somewhat slapstick comedy, it's so light-hearted and funny  Lucy, Raj's date, is not funny at all though, she's so severely affected by SA


----------



## Arrested Development (Jun 3, 2010)

Dirty, Filthy, Love

"A man's life falls apart as a result of his affliction with Obsessive Compulsive Disorder and Tourette's Syndrome in this touching and funny tale."


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

_Manic_, which takes place in a psychiatric hospital. Stars Joseph Gordon-Levitt and Zooey Deschanel.


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

_Stay_ (2005)


----------



## essixo (Feb 3, 2013)

Side Effects, just watched it recently. Very good


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

If you don't mind subtitles, a South Korean movie called *A Tale of Two Sisters*


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Donnie darko was my favorite , it was about a boy with dissociative multiple personality disorders


----------



## NotMyFaultInOurStars (Mar 9, 2013)

Fight Club
Black Swan
Adaptation
Memento?

Come to mind :]

Hmm.. *Thinks* xD


----------



## WanderingSoul (Apr 22, 2012)

Just watched a movie called Teddy Bear. About a socially awkward, mama's boy, bodybuilder who goes to Thailand looking for love.


----------



## Lassitude (Feb 28, 2013)

Maybe 'Leaving Las Vegas'? as he was depressed, suicidal and determined to self-destruct

And is it called "Nuts" ? that 80's movie?

Also "Running with Scissors"


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

_The Perks of Being a Wallflower_


----------



## ars009 (Apr 11, 2013)

Ben X


----------



## crazaylulu (Feb 12, 2010)

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
I think main character has SA?
Really like this movie.


----------



## max87 (Aug 7, 2010)

There's one called Shine with Geoffrey Rush: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0117631/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1


----------



## graymatter (Mar 31, 2011)

I highly recommend *Revolver* http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0365686/

It's not really about mental illness (although the protagonist suffers from claustrophobia) but it delves into the subconscious and the ego as it relates to negative reinforcement and self-worth.

The plot may be over the top but the mental struggle is spot-on. I do have to warn you that it takes a while to get to the psychology, and it's one of those movies you may have to watch a few times to fully grasp. Stay for the credits for some extra insight from reputable sources.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

i also think the black swan was a great portrayal of mental illness.


----------



## Vinny123 (Aug 6, 2012)

It's Kind of a Funny Story is pretty good


----------



## clinteastwood (Jan 31, 2013)

Has no one mentioned 'Taxi Driver' yet? It's a classic. Also I think the main character in 'Pi' is supposed to have sa.


----------



## graymatter (Mar 31, 2011)

TenYears said:


> I just saw Silver Linings Playbook, and I thought it was awesome. I could relate on soooooo many levels.


+1 for Silver Linings Playbook.

If you read between the lines I think it says a lot about the human condition. Given how upset he got with Hemingway I expected a very different ending.


----------



## Cyrux (Apr 16, 2013)

Wristcutters: a love story.

It's on netflix. It's probably one of my favourites. Be warned though, it's very dark but funny at the same time.


----------



## Shanai (Apr 16, 2013)

Benny & Joon. Though its not about SAD it still features a mentally ill character.


----------



## Shanai (Apr 16, 2013)

Pelican Blood- suicidal characters


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Silver Linings Playbook has become one of my favorite movies...a really good movie! Another favorite of mine would be Girl Interrupted.


----------



## matthewebbert (Apr 5, 2013)

Ya i saw Girl Interrupted its nice movie


----------



## the phantomess (Sep 9, 2012)

Call Me Crazy, which follows the lives of five people who have or are affected by mental illness. It premieres tomorrow night on Lifetime.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

The King's Speech


----------



## michijo (Nov 12, 2011)

"Mozart and the Whale" was okay. Low budget, relatively unknown location in Washington State, no big name actors, interesting stylizations and acting.

Not sure if that Russian movie "The Green Elephant" counts as mental illness.


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

What's Eating Gilbert Grape?


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

"We need to talk about Kevin"


Its about this ****ed up kid who murders his dad and sister then goes on a murder spree at his highschool, all because he hates his mother and wants to get back at her. One of ma faves.

There's also "Zero Day" and "Elephant" which are both loosely based on Columbine.


----------



## rosehip (Apr 21, 2013)

Another +1 for Silver Linings Playbook.
+1 for Black Swan too.

I watched A Beautiful Mind recently, such a sad film but an amazing one.


----------



## nickelbird (Apr 10, 2013)

I don't know if this falls under this category really.. but it was so good.. and sad.. and good.. 
Ocean Heaven-
Explores the subject of parental love and autism in kids.
You can find it on netflix


----------



## 1960s (Apr 12, 2013)

Adam (Asperger)


----------



## Stickman13 (Mar 26, 2013)

Brothers (2009) features PTSD.


----------



## toughcase (Mar 16, 2013)

Garden State.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

On The Edge (2001), Veronika Decides To Die, Imaginary Heroes, K-PAX (sort of), Suicide Room (Sala samobójców), The Chumscrubber - if I remember correctly, The United States Of Leland, and... Misery? Most of the other were mentioned already.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

kooshi said:


> Heres the trailer for the new movie Silver Linings Playbook! It looks like a great movie and I really want to see it :0
> Any other movies about mental illness that you've heard about? Post them here!


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

wmu'14 said:


> The King's Speech


Perks of Being a Wallflower
I'd even say Carrie


----------



## DiscardedHeart (Dec 29, 2012)

Shutter Island


----------



## scythe7 (Apr 29, 2013)

_It's Kind of a Funny Story_. A comedy-drama film released in 2010. I felt like i could relate to this. It was all about the pressure of life and dealign with it. Some parts were interesting, others were funny but some parts made me go "holy ****!! thats me!". I would recommend it, it was a pretty good movie way better than i expected.


----------



## syoung (May 4, 2013)

Jacobs Ladder

Matchstick Men


----------



## Sage Sagan (Dec 12, 2011)

_The Mechanist_. Insomnia.


----------



## SaikoSakura382 (Nov 8, 2011)

One Who Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest. One of my favorites and I hear it's a pretty accurate portrayal of a mental institution.

Rain Man

A Clockwork Orange

American Psycho

....That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## Marc999 (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes, Silver Linings Playbook.

It's a great flick. I had to watch it twice. 
You're certainly going to see yourself in the main character. A real eye opener to what we can potentially look like to other people if/when we fly off the handle. 
It gave me respect for the super cute Jennifer Lawrence as well, since I haven't really bothered to watch her other, mostly teenager oriented movies.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Twinkiesex said:


> "We need to talk about Kevin"
> 
> Its about this ****ed up kid who murders his dad and sister then goes on a murder spree at his highschool, all because he hates his mother and wants to get back at her. One of ma faves.


Got to be fair, his mother hated him first. :um


----------



## allrisesilver (May 8, 2013)

Hide and Seek with Dakota Fanning and Robert DeNiro 

and Orphan


----------



## ilsr (Aug 29, 2010)

I've never seen a movie that truly shows SA. It's always some other exotic or psychotic illness shown. Apparently they can never green light a movie about truly being a loser and totally anti-social in an unglamorous way.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Ocean Heaven


----------



## allrisesilver (May 8, 2013)

Running with Scissors is a good one too. I forgot all about it.


----------



## redblue22 (May 10, 2013)

Ratatouille

.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

*Take Shelter * (it's about schizophrenia)


----------



## NeuronAssembly (May 24, 2013)

Anyone here suggest _Adam_ yet? It's a film about a man with Asperger's.


----------



## NeuronAssembly (May 24, 2013)

Sage Sagan said:


> _The Mechanist_. Insomnia.


I think you mean _The Machinist_.


----------



## MurrayJ (Sep 5, 2012)

side effects 2


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Shaving Ryan's Privates is about mental illness.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Life of Pi is about mental illness. Distress.


----------



## coffeeandflowers (Mar 2, 2013)

I recently watched Silver Linings Playbook, and really liked it. Very accurate picture of mental illness. Other favorites of mine are Amelie, The Virgin Suicides, and Girl, Interrupted. I would love to see a movie adaptation made of The Bell Jar.


----------



## matthewebbert (Apr 5, 2013)

Black Swan one of the good movie..


----------



## nila11 (Jun 3, 2013)

nice story, themes was very good overall was fine but i have one objection about movie's cast because the main charcter of the "Michael Douglas" was also coasted for funny roll not for sad so sad acting they was not act properly.


----------



## enjo (Sep 20, 2011)

One fly over cuckoo's nest. Hands down. One of the best films of all time ever.


----------



## Der Ubermensch (Oct 30, 2012)

Pink Floyd - The Wall, Fight Club


----------



## Anonymous Loner (Mar 3, 2013)

Girl, Interrupted - the book and movie are both really good. Also, A Clockwork Orange.


----------



## Der Ubermensch (Oct 30, 2012)

Anonymous Loner said:


> Girl, Interrupted - the book and movie are both really good. Also, A Clockwork Orange.


A Clockwork Orange is not about mental illness...


----------



## Anonymous Loner (Mar 3, 2013)

Der Ubermensch said:


> A Clockwork Orange is not about mental illness...


It is in a more subtle way. They attempt to "cure" Alex of his criminal behavior and then there's the fact that he obviously has Anti-social Personality Disorder and Narcissistic Personality Disorder.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

Unkn0wn Pleasures said:


> Mary and Max. Clay animation, one of the main characters has asperger's and an eating addiction. It's pretty good.


Yes!!! That one was fantastic.


----------



## Der Ubermensch (Oct 30, 2012)

Anonymous Loner said:


> It is in a more subtle way. They attempt to "cure" Alex of his criminal behavior and then there's the fact that he obviously has Anti-social Personality Disorder and Narcissistic Personality Disorder.


I always considered Alex's traits to be inborn rather than a personality disorder, that's why I thought that they tried to cure him of himself rather than a mental illness ! Great movie anyway, a real work of art if you ask me !


----------



## Anonymous Loner (Mar 3, 2013)

Der Ubermensch said:


> I always considered Alex's traits to be inborn rather than a personality disorder, that's why I thought that they tried to cure him of himself rather than a mental illness ! Great movie anyway, a real work of art if you ask me !


Yeah, you make a good point. Besides, "I was cured, all right" would make a lot more sense if those were simply traits and he didn't have a personality disorder. And yes it definitely is a work of it. It's one of the greatest movies in history, in my opinion.


----------



## UNRNDM1 (Jul 14, 2013)

The Perks of Being a Wallflower is one. Just watched it today. Its a really good movie


----------



## jockohomo (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## Hersheyfan98 (Jan 2, 2013)

Silver linings playbook <3


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

Crazy/Beautiful

Girl Interupted

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest

Beautiful mind

Matchstick men


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Fatal Attraction.


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

Bunny and the Bull


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

"May" is a pretty disturbing take on the myth of Pygmalion. It was a bit of trashy Americanized silliness, but I watched it because I remembered it from childhood. I'm not sure how one would diagnose the protagonist, though I suspect the themes will be close to many people here. The self-destructive inner life is quite disturbing.


----------



## stillsad131 (Sep 10, 2013)

mad love with drew barrymoore is one of my faves


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Psycho.


----------



## milo001 (Nov 26, 2008)

I only knew Sybil but never watched it. And Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde.


----------



## Koichi (Aug 31, 2013)

Zelig


----------



## jadedpearl (Aug 8, 2013)

It's Kind of a Funny Story!


----------



## furman01 (Sep 13, 2013)

Adam
Punch-Drunk Love

Movies I cried to because it was awfully similar with my condition.:stu


----------



## pumaa (Oct 2, 2013)

The bridge documentary about people committing suicide via the golden gate bridge one of my favourites, very moving It usually wants to make me kill myself so be warned.


----------



## NotMyFaultInOurStars (Mar 9, 2013)

jadedpearl said:


> It's Kind of a Funny Story!


I literally bought the book not so long a ago, didnt know there was a film adaptation.


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

my favorite is A Beautiful mind. It shows how obstacles can be overcome and just because you have a mental illness doesn't mean you cant achieve great things.


----------



## TenEyck (Mar 11, 2013)

Rollercoaster - suicidal teen outcasts
Thirteen -drug addiction
archies final prodject - teen suicide

there all independant films but are quite good


----------



## bewilderedminerals (Sep 26, 2013)

Furman01 - You beat me to the "punch"!


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Silver Linings Playbook is my favorite movie.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

There's a movie called It's Kind of a Funny Story, which seems really good.


----------



## P1e2 (Jan 18, 2014)

Some of my favoritres: 
Manic with Joseph Gordon-Levitt and Zooey Deschanel
What About Bob?
Girl Interrupted
Silver Linings Playbook
Benny and Joon with Johnny Depp (It is a great movie and love the music in it too)
Crazy Kind of Love (about a woman who is very depressed when her husband leaves her)
One Flew Over the Cukoo's Nest (have not watched the whole movie in awhile or maybe never and have seen bits and parts of it, the ending sounds bad to me)
Sucker Punch (not the best movie ever, but like the music soundtrack)
?????


----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)

"The Ward"

A psychological horror film that revolves around a young institutionalized woman named Kristen.

It was pretty good, didn't expect the ending.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Amélie. If you haven't seen it, highly recommended.


----------



## Complete Misfit (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, there's a very short animated film that I did, called Black Cloud. It's about depression and got shortlisted for a film festival a few months ago.


----------



## ToBeAnnounced (Sep 1, 2014)

It's Kind of a Funny Story was good, but I can't bear to watch it since the author committed suicide.  RIP


----------



## cupoftealee (Nov 27, 2014)

Eliza Graves / Stonehearst Asylum.


----------



## going going Gone (Nov 24, 2014)

Girl Interrupted, Fight Club, One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest, American Psycho, Taxi Driver - all great films


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I love Black Swan. It's about a girl with schizophrenia and self harm issues.


----------



## ComeUndone (Sep 7, 2014)

thecrazy88 said:


> _Manic_, which takes place in a psychiatric hospital. Stars Joseph Gordon-Levitt and Zooey Deschanel.


It's a good movie. I'd figured someone would mention it.


----------



## willowmore (Nov 28, 2014)

In some or other degree, also "Smart People".
The ending is nice.


----------



## Harbinger1 (Feb 23, 2014)

short term 12


----------



## brothersport (Dec 3, 2011)

What ever happened to Baby Jane
Norman
What About Bob (more of a comedic take, it's not a dark film)


----------



## Andre23 (Jan 6, 2015)

Nerve


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Glass-Shards said:


> I love Black Swan. It's about a girl with schizophrenia and self harm issues.


Definitely one of my favorites also.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

_Cuckoo's Nest_ is crap.


----------



## Cyzygy (Feb 21, 2011)

I just saw Awakenings with Robin Williams and De Niro. It can be a little tough to watch but absolutely excellent (also has a great score).


----------



## thetah (Dec 25, 2014)

The Machinist


----------



## Noto (Sep 10, 2014)

"Dead Ringers" has a surprisingly profound and accurate representation of depression, although it doesn't center around it.


----------



## FixMeNow (Aug 20, 2014)

Stay from 2005 is my favourite movie, and it revolves around derealization/dissociative disorder from the perspective of a psychiatrist and his suicidal patient.


----------



## HyperGiant (Feb 23, 2015)

Some good qualifiers that step base .

Stanley kubrick's The Shining
Alfred hitchcock' Vertigo
Todd Solondz's Happiness
William Friedkin's The Exorcist
Rolf de Heer's Bad Boy Bubby.

https://www.google.com.au/search?bi...0VPrdK6axmwW9yIGIDQ&sqi=2&ved=0CKUBEJsTKAEwFg


----------



## Gurjot (Jan 31, 2015)

Ordinary People, I can relate so much with Conrad's inability to connect with his mother


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Avatar.


----------



## gheck (Oct 18, 2015)

Aenela said:


> The Devil and Daniel Johnston is a good one. Documentary about a musician's struggles with bipolar


SO good. I've always been a fan of Daniel Johnston, but even a friend of mine who never liked his music couldn't help but praise and rave about this documentary after seeing it.


----------



## gheck (Oct 18, 2015)

NotMyFaultInOurStars said:


> Adaptation


figured this would be listed in here somewhere. one of my all-time favorites. Charlie Kaufman writes himself into the screenplay based into the book he's writing. lots of SA-relatable stuff.

he also wrote and directed Synecdoche New York (relevant to this thread), which I can't recommend watching enough (and is very rewarding with multiple viewings), though I guess it's not for everybody. >>>>>>>>


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Michael Clayton - a very good movie starring George Clooney about a lawyer with bipolar disorder.

Also Silver Linings Playbook - entertaining and a very close representation of being manic.


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

Zack said:


> _Cuckoo's Nest_ is crap.


Must be why it won all of the 5 major academy awards.


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 21, 2014)

Benny & Joon 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0106387/


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

Most have been mentioned, _The Road Within _is a good one. It's about a young man with tourette's, his ocd friend, and a girl with an eating disorder busting out of a clinic on a road trip.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Bizarre said:


> Benny & Joon
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0106387/


loved that movie


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

not sure if Requiem for a Dream was mentioned but that movie was the best movie I've ever seen that I'll only watch once.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

One I forgot to mention is "Everything Must Go"...pretty awesome movie about hitting absolute rock bottom. About how self-destructive running from your problems can be. And how painful it is to lose everything that really matters....not just the material things....losing the people that matter, burning bridges forever.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

kesker said:


> not sure if Requiem for a Dream was mentioned but that movie was the best movie I've ever seen that I'll only watch once.


Yeah, I agree. I was forced to watch it a second time in a psychiatric hospital I was admitted to a few years ago. As someone who's been addicted to serious hardcore stuff I can say that is a brutally honest look at how addiction just completely destroys lives. Such an awesome movie, but so, so hard for me to watch.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

FixMeNow said:


> Stay from 2005 is my favourite movie, and it revolves around derealization/dissociative disorder from the perspective of a psychiatrist and his suicidal patient.


Total hidden gem of movies.



McFly said:


> Amélie. If you haven't seen it, highly recommended.


It is great. Maladaptive daydreamer and possible SAD/GAD. She's still happy, though, so atypical SAD/GAD.



ToBeAnnounced said:


> It's Kind of a Funny Story was good, but I can't bear to watch it since the author committed suicide.  RIP


Wasn't that sad to find out?


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Zack said:


> _Cuckoo's Nest_ is crap.


Blasphemy!

__
Magic magic (well, might be a stretch, but ****. It makes sense to say this after you've watched it)

Liars and the real girl


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI (Feb 5, 2012)

```

```



kesker said:


> not sure if Requiem for a Dream was mentioned but that movie was the best movie I've ever seen that I'll only watch once.


Really like this movie, the music, how the scenes are done, it's a tragic movie that's pretty dark, but so is my relation to the content.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Bizarre said:


> Benny & Joon
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0106387/


Classic... haven't seen that one in many years. When Johnny Depp was in his prime during early 90s



kesker said:


> not sure if Requiem for a Dream was mentioned but that movie was the best movie I've ever seen that I'll only watch once.


Absolutely, a movie you can only watch once. Saw it in 2006 and I hope to never, ever see it again. Not that it was a bad movie, it was actually a great movie but just a raw, intense, drug addicted psychological torture fest.

I got into a huge fight with my mother after the both of us watched it, fueled by the scene where Jared Leto and Ellen Burstyn talking about how bleak their lives would be as the future went on. The movie is totally not for the weak minded at all.


----------



## moodymoo995 (Oct 25, 2015)

Shutter island is my favourite movie, seriously worth the watch.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

kesker said:


> not sure if Requiem for a Dream was mentioned but that movie was the best movie I've ever seen that I'll only watch once.


Requiem for a Dream was one of those movies that had so much hype around that when i finally got around to watching it i was severely let down (similarly to Eternal Sunshine of a Spotless mind which i thought wasn't that great which is ironic because i really love Michel Gondry). I don't know if it was the over-hype around it or actually going through some **** with heroin and thought how they depicted the whole scene really poorly lacking in credibility or realism that killed it for me. I was bored out of my mind all times I tried watching it in it's entirety. Watch Spun.... Terrible movie, but damn could i relate with the characters. Only drug movie where i was like "lol omg, i've totally been their" or "i knew a guy just ****ing like that!", without going gimmicky added drama or humor (realize were going from heroin to meth, but i mean in general as a "gritty drug film".


----------



## Ameenah (Mar 21, 2012)

Kiba said:


> Requiem for a Dream was one of those movies that had so much hype around that when i finally got around to watching it i was severely let down (similarly to Eternal Sunshine of a Spotless mind which i thought wasn't that great which is ironic because i really love Michel Gondry). I don't know if it was the over-hype around it or actually going through some **** with heroin and thought how they depicted the whole scene really poorly lacking in credibility or realism that killed it for me. I was bored out of my mind all times I tried watching it in it's entirety.


What about Eternal Sunshine of a Spotless Mind did you dislike?


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Ameenah said:


> What about Eternal Sunshine of a Spotless Mind did you dislike?


I just didn't find it that compelling. It didn't live up to my expectations that the internet hyped it up to be. I shouldn't have even brought it up, now i'm going to be demonized for not thinking it was particularly that great. It had some great scenes, but another movie i struggled to watch all the way through without having an overwhelming need to go do something else.


----------



## Ameenah (Mar 21, 2012)

Kiba said:


> I just didn't find it that compelling. It didn't live up to my expectations that the internet hyped it up to be. I shouldn't have even brought it up, now i'm going to be demonized for not thinking it was particularly that great.


No I am not upset if someone dislikes a movie that I like.. I just wanted to see another person point of view.


----------



## ChairmanWow (Oct 25, 2015)

I like this older movie called a woman under the influence. I know no one will respond to this post but its a film worth checking it. Forget Hollywood and forget new movies. Older films are where its at especially those from the 1970s


----------



## jjbnum3 (Nov 12, 2003)

ChairmanWow said:


> I like this older movie called a woman under the influence. I know no one will respond to this post but its a film worth checking it. Forget Hollywood and forget new movies. Older films are where its at especially those from the 1970s


I own the John Cassavetes: Five Films set includes this movie.Will try 
to watch this week.
And I agree,I much rather watch A older movie or foreign one instead of most of the crap Hollywood puts out these days.

*An Angel at My Table (1990)*
Another Criterion Collection movie.
Is another great movie about someone dealing with Mental Illness.
Maybe I'll make IMDB list of movies that deal with SAD or mental Illness people or person.I know of many more movies like this one.



Harbinger1 said:


> short term 12


Yes,very good movie.

I did not see these listed yet
As Good as It Gets (1997)
Mulholland Drive (2001)
What's Eating Gilbert Grape (1993)
Sunset Blvd. (1950)
Hard Candy (2005)
Primal Fear (1996)
One Hour Photo (2002)
The Skin I Live In (2011)
Harvey (1950)

Oh almost forgot my personal favorite.

The Best of Youth (2003)Italy


----------



## ChairmanWow (Oct 25, 2015)

i love muholland drive and yes the criterion collection is the best. I also have a whole bunch of criterions that i need to watch


----------



## Harbinger1 (Feb 23, 2014)

ChairmanWow said:


> i love muholland drive and yes the criterion collection is the best. I also have a whole bunch of criterions that i need to watch


I never really understood this movie. For a long time it's very good and just when i thought it was really going somewhere the movie kinda stopped. And then we got those 40 minutes which i saw as a small prequel to the beginning of the movie itself (showing who the dead girl was and why the other was going to be killed), but that left the movie with no ending. basically just half a movie. 
Did I just get it wrong or what?

more related to the thread:
Shame (2011) bleak movie about sex addiction
Take shelter (2011) guy going schizophrenic
way way back (2013) awkward anti-social teen movie
streetcar named desire (1951) vivien leigh and marlon brando. 'nuff said


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

moodymoo995 said:


> Shutter island is my favourite movie, seriously worth the watch.


Love this movie. Was confusing towards the end but you final get it.


----------



## Existin (Feb 14, 2013)

Castaway on the Moon http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1499666/


----------



## fossil (Mar 2, 2015)

manic 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0252684/


----------



## Ameenah (Mar 21, 2012)

Frankie and Alice 2010 (Multiple Personality Disorder)

A therapist (Stellan Skarsgård) treats a black stripper (Halle Berry) who has multiple personality disorder, including that of an imperious white racist.


----------



## mastercowboy (Sep 11, 2012)

Josh2323 said:


> Lost Highway


My favorite film of all times!


----------



## mastercowboy (Sep 11, 2012)

A lot of films in this thread are comedies which i find very gay.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## beffa (Mar 30, 2014)

ToBeAnnounced said:


> It's Kind of a Funny Story was good, but I can't bear to watch it since the author committed suicide.  RIP


woooow didn't even know this, watched the movie the other day for like the 5th time (I don't rly enjoy the movie it just helps me to think about things sometimes, dissociating and such) but man that's sad rip


----------



## the misanthrope (Aug 15, 2016)

the Australian movie Shine about the pianist David Helfgots struggle with mental issues, and his abusive demanding father. Very accurate and moving portrait of mental illness.


----------

